# The N. T.



## yeoblade

Have national trust changed their overnighting policy? Looking at the parking machine they are allowed here


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk [emoji592]


----------



## st3v3

Nice, but a tenner is maybe a little steep? Is disabled free overnight?


----------



## yeoblade

st3v3 said:


> Nice, but a tenner is maybe a little steep? Is disabled free overnight?



Not sure.

I was only out there walking the dog and noticed the sign. As I'm NT member I see you have to present your card or something to the machine and it issues you a free ticket, but I forgot to do that as I only noticed it when I was leaving.


----------



## runnach

seems wishy washy as we know when does day become night ?

Channa


----------



## phillybarbour

Been thinking of joining NT for a while, doe most sites allow you to park the van?


----------



## rockape

phillybarbour said:


> Been thinking of joining NT for a while, doe most sites allow you to park the van?


This has been critizied previously  by others ,but try the N T of Scotland as its only about £48 for the year for my wife and I.


----------



## st3v3

rockape said:


> This has been critizied previously  by others ,but try the N T of Scotland as its only about £48 for the year for my wife and I.



I wanted to do this but SWMBO got the letter and let it auto renew. Bugger.


----------



## yeoblade

rockape said:


> This has been critizied previously  by others ,but try the N T of Scotland as its only about £48 for the year for my wife and I.


And apparently the New Zealand one is only peanuts but allows reciprocal vists,to UK N.T.


EDIT - I see that's no longer true at NZ dollar $95  = £51

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk [emoji592]


----------



## bartman

rockape said:


> This has been critizied previously  by others ,but try the N T of Scotland as its only about £48 for the year for my wife and I.



We're NTS members - the current seniors rate (only one of you needs to be 60 or over) is £63 per year or £5.50 per month direct debit, with a 10% discount for the first year. The NT for England will only allow joint senior rate if both are over 60, and then only if you have been members for a specified number of years - I forget how many.....and of course they are dearer.

The NTS card does not scan in the ticket machines, but the official line is that as long as the vehicle has the window sticker you are OK.


----------



## yorkieowl

Isn't it free to park for NT members? and if so, is the overnight parking fee still free for NT members? If this was the case of allowing overnighting in most NT car parks I would be more likely to renew my membership.


----------



## izwozral

yeoblade said:


> And apparently the New Zealand one is only peanuts but allows reciprocal vists,to UK N.T.
> 
> 
> EDIT - I see that's no longer true at NZ dollar $95  = £51
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk [emoji592]



That has gone up since last year, we joined NZ N.T. in January whilst there and it cost $62 each. 
I really don't understand why people get upset with others who opt for the cheaper Scottish, Malta or NZ N.T. Our N.T. is financially very healthy and has been for many years and suspect it will remain so for many years to come.
Lets face it, the prices they charge for a cuppa and a sandwich, not to mention the grossly overpriced tat in the shops, is more than enough to keep them afloat. Add to that the entrance and parking charges for non-members, they could afford to take over the Queens gaff!


----------



## yeoblade

yorkieowl said:


> Isn't it free to park for NT members? and if so, is the overnight parking fee still free for NT members? If this was the case of allowing overnighting in most NT car parks I would be more likely to renew my membership.



Yes free parking , but as the sign says , go to visitor reception for overnight payment, so don't really know, this sign was at the King Alfred NT carpark site near Stourhead Wilts. They have a Caravan and Motorhome CL at NT Stourhead.


----------



## yeoblade

Coincidentally, this morning on BBC Breakfast with pictures from _this _NT property, were interviewing the NT chairman about criticism of the NT bullying attitude and run by a lot of old fuddy dudies. didn't mention camping though.


----------



## antiquesam

The NT have a Caravan and Motorhome Club CL at Stourhead, if it is full they charge a lesser fee to park in the car park without EHU.


----------



## Fazerloz

It certainly isn't all NT as we were at Cragside  House last week which is NT  and they didn't allow overnight parking .


----------



## Minisorella

yeoblade said:


> Have national trust changed their overnighting policy? Looking at the parking machine they are allowed hereView attachment 57950
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk [emoji592]



The NT has accommodation on offer at Stourhead, so it could be that the overnight parking is intended for people staying there? 
I'm only guessing.


----------



## exwindsurfer

rockape said:


> This has been critizied previously  by others ,but try the N T of Scotland as its only about £48 for the year for my wife and I.



We joined the Scottish NT for the same reason Rockape.


----------



## kanga

The scottish NT  does cover English parking too.

One NT car park we were at in cumbria specifically said no overnight camping although there was no restriction on actually parking overnight.
They had a ticket machine for non members.
I think I read on the NT website that you are not obliged to scan a membership card anyway in car parks, it is just for them to see how the membership is being used.


----------



## winks

hairydog said:


> Scottish NT membership gets you into English properties for free, but does it get you free parking?
> To be quite honest, the Scottish NT needs the money more. But do be aware that the property that you join at benefits far more than the others, so choose carefully. Neither trust evenly polls resources.




I enquired about this two years ago and this was the reply. I did ask about parking at both properties and coastal car park under the terms of the reciprocal agreement.


*Dear Harold Windle

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm under the terms of the reciprocal agreement your car parking sticker can be used at our properties and coastal areas unless the can park is council owned

I hope this helps and thank you for your support.

Kind regards
Mrs Carol O'Brien
Member and Supporter Services Centre
National Trust*

Cheers

H


----------



## REC

The NZ heritage membership  covers English heritage as well as national trust. Does not always cover car parking although we have never been charged in UK. Joint senior membership ( one over 60 yrs) is now 72 dollars, about £37. We were given it as a gift by family in new Zealand when we visited and will probably renew it when it is due again.
We found, by accident, that a senior membership allows you to take up to 12(!) children in with you at EH sites  free of charge!


----------



## antiquesam

I have tried to get into the Stourhead CL in the past only to be told it is full but I could park in the car park without ehu, but use of the tap and waste disposal.


----------



## yeoblade

winks said:


> I enquired about this two years ago and this was the reply. I did ask about parking at both properties and coastal car park under the terms of the reciprocal agreement.
> 
> 
> *Dear Harold Windle
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I can confirm under the terms of the reciprocal agreement your car parking sticker can be used at our properties and coastal areas unless the can park is council owned
> 
> I hope this helps and thank you for your support.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mrs Carol O'Brien
> Member and Supporter Services Centre
> National Trust*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Wonder if that still works with the new Barcode scanner parking payment system


----------



## Pauljenny

channa said:


> seems wishy washy as we know when does day become night ?
> 
> Channa



Eh oop Andy, 
You're back in the land of the living, then ?
Another medical miracle.!


----------



## antiquesam

yeoblade said:


> Wonder if that still works with the new Barcode scanner parking payment system



I did email the NT on that point, but reply was there none.


----------



## rugbyken

i have been a member of scottish NT for 4 years joined the scottish one as they allowed overnight parking on the one we were visiting at the time & said it was tolerated at most attractions think we have only visited about ten properties in that time & 4 of them in norfolk after applewood so it’s no big deal for me but only been £5 a month for both of us just gone up to £5:50 lol


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Eh oop Andy,
> You're back in the land of the living, then ?
> Another medical miracle.!



If you look at the date it was almost a year ago he made that post.
Me thinks you have been sampling too much of the cheap red stuff


----------



## bazzybabes

Joined SNC in July at Culloden.

Joint membership with one adult over 60 years old: £6 per month or £72 per annum.


----------



## peter palance

*when*



channa said:


> seems wishy washy as we know when does day become night ?
> 
> Channa



when you close your eyes ok, oh not when driving just dim the lights! pj


----------



## Debroos

The only NT property we have ever seen with overnight parking was the Spade factory in Co. Antrim. Well worth a visit btw. It was a fiver. Didn't stay ourselves but a large level car park...

We also joined the Scottish nt. Would much rather give them our custom...
I emailed them re parking and they said it was definitely free in u.k even with barcode machines, just display sticker in window.

Anyone know how the local council at Giant's Causeway is getting on with their complaints re the n.t?


----------



## n brown

re: Scottish NT and barcodes
tried 4 separate machines , none worked . not only that but the NT  guy at Tyntesfield didn't even try to read our member cards on entry , just read a barcode in a leaflet he had . we have a note which says ''your barcode reader still refuses to recognise us SNT members'' which we leave in the window for any nosey warden


----------

